
Chronic Stress Can Impair Your Memory - robg
http://www.scienceworldreport.com/articles/15491/20140617/chronic-stress-impair-memory.htm
======
HarlowDuDy
Chronic release of cortisol is bad for everything in your body :( This
research is not surprising to me...

